# Coffee Magic: Arabicadabra



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wasn't sure how best to give feedback to Ron on this Fantastic blend, so I decided to showcase it a little as it deserved its own thread.

I have just cupped about 20 mins ago, though i haven't tried for espresso, pourover or anything yet.

I guess I will just give a rundown from my cupping notes book..

APPEARANCE PRE AND IN CUP:

Beans, quite oily and darker than Full City+ Tunki, Delicious Chocolate Aroma.

IN THE CUP:

Appearance) Thick crema like crust, more oily than Finca de Licho but less so than Tunki. thick and dark in colour.

Aroma) typical sweet burned caramel almost candyfloss, molasses, marshmallow, lightly spiced, stangely similar to Tunki though not heavily fruited, very mildly stale/mature or could be a hint of colombia(I often find stale overtones in colombian coffee)

On the Palate) Very smooth medium/full body and full, creamy, luxuriant, almost buttery mouthfeel. Very subtly tannic. Acidity mild at first, allowing toffee sweetness to take prisident before developing and becoming winey and complex with the finish. Tobacco notes 'pre-finish'.

Finish) so long that i am still enjoying it now, maybe 40mins later! Bright yet earthy, Pinot Noir and light roast colombian coffee finish (though I don't actually belive it to contain any colombian)

Other) Stable coffee did not change in any way hot to cold, Supprisingly clean cup, Thoroughly enjoyed.

Ron, This stuff is fantastic, I can taste the love you have put into developing it and i can't wait to experiment. Cupping revealed it to be remarkably similar to Tunki, my all time favorite coffee which has recently won awards in america. I am more excited about playing with this than I am the Costa Rican Finca de Licho that arrived today and was also cupped alongside yours.

I am going to take a rough guess as to the componants,

Nicaraguan, Ethiopian and I want to say peruvian on account of its likeness to tunki but tunki is not typical of its region, so I will say El Salvador Red Bourbon! Like I said it had colombian qualities but I don't think it actually contains any.

I hope my input is useful to you.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

A big thanks for taking the time to provide helpful feedback at an awkward time for me. Those who sampled the blend will know that I did not reveal the components on the label. I would like to keep it that way until all feedback is in, at which time I will reveal the beans used.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

My taste buds aren't quite as refined as Outlaws but here's my run down.

Cupping - Really sweet aroma, sweet nuts, I can only describe it as marzipan like. I found it calms down as it cools and it becomes a fantastic mix of sweetness, great mouthfeel.

French Press - Similar to the cup, sweet, smooth and a great all round brew. I wouldn't wan it roasted any lighter, I think the roast profile is perfect for the beans.

Espresso - Found it hard to dial in (my problem, no the beans) so I couldn't find the sweet app with the amount of beans I had left. I will order more to perfect the espresso but I feel it would be unfair for me to comment before I get it dialed in

Chemex is out of action at the minute (dropped and smashed into a thousand pieces) but I imagine it will just be a cleaner version of the press anyway

I made a brew for the lads at work (I supply their coffee on a daily basis) and they have requested I order some more as it has become a favourite even after 1 brew.

Great work and I'm very excited for when your shop is running as I'm sure I will become a regular customer


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Another big thanks. Yeah, I found dialling it in was tricky and appears very fine. So the guys at work aren't averse to a dark roast.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

My guys at work love a darker roast. I try to roast a little lighter myself but after this fantastic blend I will roasting a but darker myself now


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Hold your horses until you try the next one...


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

Another vote for this lovely coffee.

For those of you who are looking for a coffee with "balls" - you've gotta try this blend.

IT ROCKS!

Buzz


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, all of the comments are in for this sample (either in this thread or by PM). It appears to have been a successful dark roasted blend. Once again my gratitude to the cuppers for their assistance









I did say I would spill the beans re: components. They were Brazilian Santos, Honduras Finca Santa Marta (Pacamara - Organic) and Sumatran Mandheling. Some of you were very clever in detection of bean region or varietal - hats off to you. My feeling was that I may have had to reduce the sweetness a little, but that doesn't seem to be required. I have re-roasted this blend lighter to judge the difference.

However, it has restored my faith in producing dark roasts and I may offer this blend as a dark and lighter (possibly medium) roast.

Thanks, you have put a huge smile on my face today.


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Just to provide an update...

I roasted this blend again, but to a medium/dark (lighter than before). Initial tests appear to confirm that the sweetness and distinctive flavours are still there but the finish is cleaner and shorter than previous roast. Having sent out another couple of samples to those who missed the first, I am waiting to see how this is perceived.


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme (Jan 11, 2012)

This sounds really delicious!!!! I definitely have to try this! Thanks a mil for sharing!


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

This sounds like a coffee that I would enjoy. I look forward to it becoming available.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

AndyL said:


> This sounds like a coffee that I would enjoy. I look forward to it becoming available.


Ditto to that too.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Firstly, thanks, the sample arrived today.

I could only sample it this evening quickly, not necessarily properly dialled in, so more to come after the weekend and take the following impressions accordingly.

Initial thoughts:

Lack of aroma from beans leads me to wonder if the beans need to rest a little longer. First taste did not dispel this thought. I'm going to rest it another 3 days, I think it is nowhere near its best.

Had to grind surprisingly fine. Got a good pull first attempt. Some lovely flavours mingling around but apart from the overwhelming feeling that the beans aren't ready, it seemed to be crying out for a slightly darker roast. Got some marzipan notes in there.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Expo I think you should just ditch coffee beans and start grinding coal


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, I realise that in metaphorical terms I must look like a piss-stain trousered vagrant shouting abuse at passers by


----------



## buzzbuzzbuzz (Sep 1, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Expo I think you should just ditch coffee beans and start grinding coal


Mike, don't forget that the batch Expo got WAS roasted slightly lighter than the batch we were sent.

Expo, I tried the Arabicadabra 9 days after roast and it was gorgeous. So, yes, give it a few more days and see how it is then.

Buzz


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, that confirms what I was thinking from the feel and smell of the beans. I have high hopes for it!


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, I'm not happy with the lighter roast myself. It seems to have lost all the oomph - that intensity and lingering finish is gone. I think it needs to get closer to the darker roast, so still some work to be done.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Ron, thanks from the coffee! Will try it this weekend and get back to you on it when I feel I know it!

Fran


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Expo I think you should just ditch coffee beans and start grinding coal


Really tickled me


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Me too. But hey, I've done another batch of coal. First I want to check that it has rectified the problems in the previous (dare I say) lighter roast. Back to the dark side for this one. Let you know when it's good to go.


----------

